
Julian Assange – I’m slowly dying here - jakeogh
https://www.rt.com/uk/477138-assange-prison-awful-sedated-uk/
======
ratsmack
Governments don't care about justice, they only care about keeping their
misdeeds and lies covered up. They have Julian right where they want him.

------
chrisbennet
They have the year "2010" instead of 2019(?) in at least 2 places.

~~~
jakeogh
Both sentences are about him _in_ 2010, compared to 2019.

~~~
chrisbennet
Thank you! I was confused.

------
jakeogh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21384573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21384573)

